# wondering about a 240sx I saw



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

hey I was driving through town and I saw a 240sx SE Limited Edition Convertalbe. I'd say it was somewhere between 90-95, I'm not familair with the different generations of the 240's and was wondering how limted or rare this was. If the lady driving took care of it though it would have looked uber nice.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

to my knowledge the 240 convertable was only sold in 94. It is a pretty rare car considering there were only 1167 convertible s13's produced worldwide.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

but they're all auto


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wow, too bad she didn't take better care of the car and too bad they weren't smart enough to put it in manual. Still a very nice looking car though.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> but they're all auto



but that is easily fixed in about an hours time..


----------



## Power Mad (May 24, 2004)

that is odd. There are 7 on e-bay and three in the smallish city i live in.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i thought they made converts in 91, 92 and only sold converts in 94?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

There are two S13 SR20DET Convertables I know of where I live. One belongs to a guy who is one of my parts suppliers.....the guy is a drifter nut, and drifts the thing at every event.....

I keep saying to him put a Torque monster RB30DETT in it  Oh well.....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

JDM ones are CA18DET autos 1989 only


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

not 91's to my knowledge. i thought it was only in 94 but actually convertibles were made (in the US) from 92-94 and only came with manual. in 94, this was the only car that was produced.

i dont know how well nissan convertibles hold up but i know many convertibles have problems with leaking...my brothers beater car was getting at minimum 5 gallons of rainwater inside his car during hurricane frances. atleast we have a steam cleaner to clean his carpets up lol


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

'verts are pimp


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

'verts are heavy...but pimp when you "rollin' down the street in yo' drop-top picking up da chicks..."


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

The convertible model was made at least for the 1992 model year. It was available at the end of the model cycle. They sold them in the Spring, not the Fall before. Mine is a '92 and is currently 99% stock. The stereo was upgraded to a CD before I bought it. I don't have too many plans for modifying this car. Just convert it to standard transmission, and get the dash piece required for the HUD. I do plan on keeping it and restoring the interior. I'm going to get another S13 fastback to do the SR swap and a whole lot of other stuff for performance to use on the race track. From the pic below you can see the exterior is pretty much flawless. I do need to touch the paint up on my bumper, and restore the interior as it is jacked up a bit.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

The Rag top was brought in from Japan as a coupe. Taken to Florida and chopped.
As it took 3-4 months to convert it ( convert-ible ) the late model 92's were used to sell in the 93 showroom. The Actual Book should have been a 93 and 94 registration. Yet, auto mfg have there ways..  
The vehicle inherantly has leaks around the door and window seals. The door trim tends to POP off and the speakers get ruined. It was setup to sell to the exec secretary and 40's crowd as just a city cruiser. So hence the AUTO.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

where do you get all your bad information? One look at the convertable will tell you its an independant model from the coupe - its not 'chopped'. It sold better in the US than in Japan which is why it got a longer production run there.


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

The convertible is definitely different from the coupe although it is modeled after the coupe. You only need the Nissan service manuals (both the regular and convertible suppliments) to figure this out.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

silvia front end on a vert is the coolest fuckin idea for sure, i wouldnt mind pickin one up to have as a cruiser (when ihave money to do such things)


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah, I'd feel funny putting too many mods on it. Maybe the SR20DET, standard trans and a good fuel pump. Other mods would be plain silly. That's why when I get money, I'm gonna get a 240 fastback and turn that sucker into a racing machine.

For now...


----------

